

Running iBooks without Internet brings your CPU usage to 100% - shittyanalogy
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6648299?start=0&tstart=0

======
shittyanalogy
Friendly note for those that use iBooks. Ibooks spawns a storeaccountd process
that relentlessly fires off so many internet connection attempts that it
actually maxes your computer's CPU, get's your fans all worked up, and rapidly
drains the battery. This only happens if it can't connect so places like on
the airplane or behind a firewall. As long as iBooks is open the process is
un-killable. So essentially I can't use iBooks on the go.

